
Mark Shuttleworth Announces Ubuntu 13.04 Name: Raring Ringtail - fingerprinter
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
======
sandGorgon
_let’s measure our core platform by mobile metrics, things like battery life,
number of running processes, memory footprint, and polish the rough edges that
we find when we do that. The tighter we can get the core, the better we will
do on laptops and the cloud, too._

Finally!!!

~~~
loevborg
I agree, this is wonderful news! Other than certain rough edges, battery life
is about the only respect in which Linux lags behind its competitors that
matters to me.

~~~
lucian1900
And it appears to vary wildly. On my laptop I get slightly more battery life
out of linux (AMD Fusion, fglrx driver), others get from slightly worse to
much worse.

------
meaty
I wish Ubuntu and debian would bin code names. I'm forever confused as to
which release version has which code name. there needs to be one clear name
for the release, which should be the version number.

~~~
danieldk
The code names are not the problem, they are easy to remember and give an
operating system more personality. It's the sheer number of Ubuntu releases
within the time frame of one Windows or OS X release.

Most people do not have any problem remembering OS X's code names. In fact,
many of my friends and colleagues refer to OS X versions by their feline
names. Most would be hard-pressed to come up with the version number of, say,
Snow Leopard.

(iOS is somewhat peculiar in this respect. Since people always tend to run the
latest version, people often don't refer to particular versions.)

~~~
dagw
Maybe if OS X is your primary or only OS. I use OS X as a secondary OS (a
macbook air I use mainly while on the move) and it's one of 4 or 5 OSs I
interact with regularly. I know my laptop run 10.7 and I know 10.8 just came
out, but I have no idea which cat either of them are. The few people I know
who also use Macs also tend to refer to the OS by number rather than cat name.

------
debacle
I'm going to go out on a limb here - Recumbent Rhinoceros would have been a
ridiculously more awesome name for 13.04.

------
fhars
ringtail is a disease in rats...
[http://www.merckmanuals.com/pethealth/exotic_pets/rats/disor...](http://www.merckmanuals.com/pethealth/exotic_pets/rats/disorders_and_diseases_of_rats.html#v3230170)

~~~
culturestate
It's also a raccoon: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-tailed_cat>

~~~
elithrar
And a possum: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_ringtail_possum>

~~~
fingerprinter
And a lemur: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-tailed_lemur>

------
drcongo
I had £10 on Rapey Rhino

